# كتاب مبادئ توجيهية بشأن نظم إدارة السلامة و الصحة المهنتين بالعربية



## إنهض (3 فبراير 2009)

كتاب مبادئ توجيهية بشأن نظم إدارة السلامة و الصحة المهنتين صادر عن منظمة العمل الدولية بجنيف
ilo osh 2001


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## الدكرونى (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك كتاب قيم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## لحنالوداع (4 فبراير 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayed00 (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب الجميل


----------



## حسن باشا (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## fraidi (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ررررررررررررررر

مشكور أخي الفاضل
مع تحياتي


----------



## افران35 (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على ما تقدمونه

شكرا جزيلا اخي مع تحياتي


----------



## mohamed lashin (18 فبراير 2009)

كتاب قيم فعلا 
مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## waelatwiya (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كلخير واكرمكمعلى مجهودكم


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (2 مارس 2009)

waelatwiya قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير واكرمكم على مجهودكم


=======================================================


----------



## elsoghier (2 مارس 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صاصا الغالي (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكوووووور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 مارس 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


----------



## Nass221 (9 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي احمد ابو جلال على هذا الكتاب

والي الامام دائما 

اخوك راشد بو سلمان


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## كلام الزهور (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي الكتاب 
كتاب رائع فعلا


----------



## حكيم لبنان (25 مايو 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع_​


----------



## الديب ن (25 مايو 2009)

:33:بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب الذي يجب ان يطلع عليه كل مسئولي السلامة والصحة المهنية:33:


----------



## kamal.etman (30 مايو 2009)

شكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حكيم لبنان (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور حبيبي العزيز على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## خالدسعد (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جهد المبارك


----------



## bahhar2001 (31 مايو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## محمود البشير (31 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
*مشكور حبيبي العزيز على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## dr Rawda (31 مايو 2009)

الكتاب قيم جدا ....بارك الله فيك


----------



## almasry (6 يونيو 2009)

مجهود كبير و 
إضافة جميلة و رائعة


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير.

مرجع اساسي ومهم.


----------



## HSE INSPECTOR (19 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيرا

وننتظر المزيد


----------



## عفااري (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكوور على الكتااب القيم
جزاك الله كل خير
عفااري


----------



## جمال الليبى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## عبد الغفور ديدي (3 فبراير 2010)

كتاب أكثر من رائع 
وأنصح كل مبتدئ في مجال الوقاية والأمن الصناعي الاطلاع عليه


----------



## saidelsayedab (15 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## safety113 (18 أبريل 2010)

رائع
مفيد
قيم
يلزم الجميع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waleedn22 (22 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية

لا تحرمنا من المزيد


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يأخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للاخ الكريم على هذا الملف


----------



## طارق محمد الأسود (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا اااااااااااا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليم صبرة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## nour777 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## سمير اللبيدى (24 أكتوبر 2011)

تقبل الله منكم افضل الاعمال وجعلكم مما قال فيهم الرسول خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً على مجهودك ..


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور أخي الفاضل*
*كتاب قيم*​


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ملف رائع


----------

